# The Synagogue, the Deacon, and John Lighfoot



## Alex Suarez (Apr 14, 2016)

John Lightfoot (1602-1675) states in his commentary on Matthew 4 that the office of deacon was not necessarily something new that comes about in Acts 6. Rather he states and defends that the synagogue had deacons. Thoughts?

On a related note, in his commentary on Acts 6, he defends a position that Stephen and Philip were preachers of the word, prior to their deaconry, not with it, nor made preachers sometime after it. Thoughts?


----------

